# Author roundtable with Greg Bear, Brenda Cooper, Robert J Sawyer... and me.



## ralphkern (Jun 24, 2016)

I have the honour of having been invited to participate in an online author roundtable event alongside Greg Bear, Brenda Cooper and Robert J Sawyer.

It starts on the 6th July and runs for four days at:

Authors of the Roundtable: Greg Bear, Robert J. Sawyer, Brenda Cooper and Ralph Kern


It's fair to say, I'm more than a little excited to be sat at the same (virtual) table as some of the finest SF authors of our time.

Please drop by and post a question or two.


----------



## Nick B (Jun 24, 2016)

That is awesome Ralph, and will surely get you some good exposure too. Well done mate, you've earned the honour.


----------



## ralphkern (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks, Quel. I'll try not to just keep copy and pasting - You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## Droflet (Jun 25, 2016)

Onya Ralph. Onward and upward.


----------



## Juliana (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks good! And I see on your link that @chopper is on one too, on the 29th. So how do these work? Are they through the forum?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 25, 2016)

Juliana said:


> Looks good! And I see on your link that @chopper is on one too, on the 29th. So how do these work? Are they through the forum?



Yes - usually @Dai on the forum is the person to contact. They run them regularly - I've been on one, so has Sue Boulton and, I think, Stephen Palmer. 

Sffworld have a really strong and vibrant front page with great interviews and reviews but their forum Isn't as active as the Chrons. Each compliments the other well, I think.


----------



## Juliana (Jun 25, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Yes - usually @Dai on the forum is the person to contact.



I meant to 'watch'.  
If on the forum I guess I can read but need to register to ask questions? (and I think I missed that you had done one)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 25, 2016)

Juliana said:


> I meant to 'watch'.
> If on the forum I guess I can read but need to register to ask questions? (and I think I missed that you had done one)



Ha! And there's me so shy and retiring.... 

Yes, you need to register to join - but it's a really nice, friendly forum with good moderators. 

Good luck, Ralph. I shall be on a beach during it, I think,so might not be able to get to it.


----------



## ralphkern (Jul 1, 2016)

It'll be a forum format, so yes to the register.

Today, Sawyer received the Order Of Canada, an award given in recognition of a lifetime of outstanding achievement, dedication to the community, and service to the nation for his "accomplishments as a science-fiction writer and mentor and for his contributions as a futurist.”

I'm going to go practice my virtual curtseying!


----------



## ralphkern (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi folks, a gentle reminder this is up and running.

Come drop by.


----------



## Josh Hayes (Jul 10, 2016)

Great interview!  What a cool idea!


----------



## ratsy (Jul 10, 2016)

Good stuff Ralph. Glad I could drop by and toss a couple questions out. It didn't seem like there were a lot of people dropping by unfortunately


----------

